# Supercharge a E38 V8, Where to start?



## dlite922 (Feb 7, 2008)

Okay, i'm not the richest guy on the block, but Here's my goal for this year. 2003 CBR, 92 Turbo MR2, and my baby, 740IL...hopefully supercharges. 

The only of those three i have is the 740IL... 

Where do i start shopping for a super charger. I'm not looking to hit any numbers, just a bit more performance out of it. I will be doing all the work (Well experienced mechanic, but not all BMWs) 

A whole shop at my disposal. 

Can i get away with a $1000? hopefully less??

Let me know who, where, and what should be a good fit for me, thanks! 

-Dan


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.vf-engineering.com/

A supercharger kit is going to run you about $6000


----------



## dlite922 (Feb 7, 2008)

damn... I keep seeing that price. i was hoping anyone would know something that didn't "brake the bank". 

My car is worth $6000, putting that much on, i won't get it back if i sell it.


----------

